# Back from holiday and Bertie not well



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I picked him up today and since wednesday he had been yelping on and off. The dog sitter took him to our vets Wednesday and Thursday and they gave him anti inflammatory shots. She didn't tell me til today as didn't want me to panic (quite nice of her suppose)
When I picked him up he looked so sad  he's walking very gingerly can't really put his head to the floor and yelps. She'd made me an appointment for tonight so I took him along. They can't turn his head all the way round to the left and the vet said for a young dog he should of bounced back a bit by now if it were a muscle strain. She's given me more anti inflammatory tablets, told me to take his toys away and rest him over weekend. Then got to take him back Monday morning as if he's not improved she suspects a slipped disc. I'm so worried about him. I'm having to hold his bowls up so he can drink and he can't get comfortable and yelps. The tablet I gave him tonight has made him very sleepy too and he keeps making funny noises. If he has a slipped disc presume they will operate but will that affect him forever? Feel like its all my fault for leaving him.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh poor Bertie and poor you.
Hope he manages to rest himself over the weekend.
I think initial treatment for slipped disc is crate rest - but I don't have any actual experience. 
Keep us posted and don't blame yourself, just one of those awful things...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Awk dear dear, I am sorry to hear this. Poor Bertie. Not nice for you to come home to a poorly pup you were looking forward to seeing. Hopefully the rest and medicine will help over weekend. Don't blame yourself! Keep us posted. Hope you had a lovely holiday


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Bertie. I hope with rest and love from mom he will do better. Try not to worry about surgery a lot can happen in two days

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Oh no poor Bertie  sending hugs to you both. 

Please ask your vet to also rule out Meningitis. Yelping and limited head movement were Obi's first symptoms when he got SRMA. My vet misdiagnosed him with a neck injury as he'd never seen a meningitis case before.


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Bertie I hope he will be better soon (((hugs)))


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor Bertie. Hope he gets well soon. They are a worry for us when not there usual bouncy self. :hug:

As Clare has said above, ask your vet to look into meningitis. Just to be safe.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Poor you and Bertie, really hope he improves quickly - Clare are there any other symptoms to look out for that would mean taking him to the emergency vet? (Don't want to cause more worry but I know that is what I would want to know about if it was Dudley). xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

There is a sticky on Meningitis in the Health section and the key symptoms are listed there.


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'm having a look through the thread now I'm so worried about him. He's hiding under the table and won't come out.


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww so sorry to hear this about gorgeous Bertie bear :'( sending big hugs to you and Bertie. Hope the vet gets him back to his usual self quickly. Please keep us up to date. You must be so worried xxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joyce (Jan 19, 2013)

Poor Bertie hope he gets better soon, am sure your frantic, but make your vet check out everything, love n big buggies to you both
Joyce n kody poo xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Would you consider getting him checked out again today?


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Would you consider getting him checked out again today?


I was going to ask the same thing. I have been thinking about him (and his cute little green feet) all night. Did they even do an xray? 
I also hope you have stopped blaming yourself. These things can happen at any time to any one. You love that little man and you never would do anything to hurt him or let him be hurt.


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

Kt77 said:


> I'm having a look through the thread now I'm so worried about him. He's hiding under the table and won't come out.


aww poor baby 
I hope he recovers quickly


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I've been on the phone to the vets and she said providing he stays the same to wait til Monday to do X-ray then further tests if necessary. What a wait. He's booked in for 9.20 now I'm worried about him being sedated. He's so little he's only a baby


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Kt77 said:


> I've been on the phone to the vets and she said providing he stays the same to wait til Monday to do X-ray then further tests if necessary. What a wait. He's booked in for 9.20 now I'm worried about him being sedated. He's so little he's only a baby



Hi, I am so sorry to hear Bertie is poorly.

Did you mention SRM to your vet? You may have to be quite forceful as Clare had to be when Obi was ill. Does Bertie have a temperature?


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww..hugs hugs hugs xxxxxx


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Kt77 said:


> I've been on the phone to the vets and she said providing he stays the same to wait til Monday to do X-ray then further tests if necessary. What a wait. He's booked in for 9.20 now I'm worried about him being sedated. He's so little he's only a baby


:hug: I am so sorry you are having such a scare!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

So sorry to read that Bertie's not himself...fingers crossed you see an improvement soon.

Keep us updated 

xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Katie, I really feel for you, it's awful just waiting :hug:. If he gets any worse please do ring the emergency vet straight away. 

When you do see the vet make sure a blood test is included in the tests they do. If the white cell count is very high this could be a pointer to SRMA. Just make sure they look at all the possible options. 

It may well NOT be SRMA however I'm emphasising this because my vet misdiagnosed Obi for 3 days. It was I who proposed the Meningitis theory after doing my own research on his weird set of symptoms and I had to really push him to get a referral to the Royal Veterinary College Hospital. The neurologist who admitted him said he was a classic case of SRMA and he was immediately sedated and put on morphine until a spinal tap then confirmed it. For some reason our local Vets don't seem very aware of the condition yet it seems to be coming up more and more in Cockapoos. 

Whatever is wrong with Bertie I hope he gets the treatment he needs quickly.I'll be following this thread for an update and if I can help in any way please shout. . Get well soon Bertie ray:


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh Katie - hope your Bertie boy is holding up.
Big hugs.


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

Hi Katie - I have to agree with others here about being a little bit pro-active with your vet. You know Bertie best and if you'd rather not wait until Monday then do ring your emergency vet. When I read Bertie's symptoms I straight away thought of Clare and Obi. 
Remember you have pet insurance for a reason so don't be afraid to ask for the tests you want Bertie to have even if it is to only rule out things.

I'm hoping that Bertie will suddenly make a massive improvement and all your worrying will be for nothing. Sending him massive get well hugs xxx


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I did mention meningitis on the phone and she said to call if he displays any other symptoms or worsens.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Get better soon gorgeous Bertie.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Poor Bertie.... As soon as I read your post I thought of Obi, Katie pick Clare's brains. I do hope it's nothing serious but you know your dog so if your not happy with what the vet says then say so, be assertive.
On the other hand Wilf hurt his leg a couple of months ago on a Fri evening and then it was worse on Sat, he wouldn't move just lay there and by the Sunday, the way he carried himslf, I'd convinced myself that it was meningitis and was checking symptoms, but by Monday morning he'd improved just took it easy for the rest of the week, so fingers crossed he picks up soon xxx


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

ditto what previous posts have said, and wanted to say thinking of you and hope he improves loads really soon.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thinking of Bertie and you. Hope the little man picks up soon. Xx


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Bless you, not nice to come home to after your holiday! Hope Beryie is back to himself very soon x


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear Bertie is so ill, fingers crossed he feels better really soon x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

I hope Bertie picks up over the weekend. It's such a massive worry for you. lots of hugs to you both x x


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

thinking of you and Bertie and hoping he is a little better tomorrow but if not like others said don't hesitate in calling emergency vet, I've called them at 1am on a Sunday morning when my lab was ill and they really don't mind that's what they're there for. Keep us posted, big hugs to both of you x


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Still not right today hasn't perked up at all. Tomorrow a long wait


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

I'd called them again they are sti happy to wait til tomorrow. This is how he is. He wants to be in the garden so I'm sitting with him. Never normally takes much notice of my husband but keeps looking at him as if to say help me. They are so human aren't they. The kids don't understand they can't play with him


----------



## Kt77 (Sep 20, 2012)

Forgot to say thanks for all your support guys it does help xx


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't wait then Katie. Please just take him in today. You will only be worrying about him all day and he is obviously feeling dreadful.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> Don't wait then Katie. Please just take him in today. You will only be worrying about him all day and he is obviously feeling dreadful.


I agree, another day and night is just too much for you, I'd even exaggerate and say he seems worse to get them to do something, so what if they think you are being a pain, if it turns out to be nothing serious then great but if it is something that need immediate attention you'll be so glad you kicked up a fuss.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I would take him in. You are the only one who can be an advocate for him. Surely he should be a bit more perky by now after the rest and anti inflammatories the last 2 days? I am sure you are besides yourself..


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I won't get into it but I waited last year and I will always question it. They don't always know what's right. it is like a child. you know. take him some place else if you have to. get another opinion. That's what I did but unfortunately I waited to long. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

I would not hesitate to take to an emergency vets practise. Thinking of you.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh poor Bertie, he really does look under the weather. I'm afraid I have to agree with the other on here and phone the emergency vet. Not sure where you're based are you anywhere near Hertfordshire, where the Royal Veterinary College is?

Wishing him well :hug:


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Being outside is exactly what Obi did because he was too hot, it was the fever developing. Please take him today, you have to stand up for him. Thinking if you.


----------



## roz (Oct 5, 2012)

sounds like your vets aren't helping and making you feel like you should wait, still keep appointment with them tomorrow but I would defo find an emergency vet in your area today as he is obviously very poorly. It may cost you more but worth it...we had an expensive boxing Day on year after we thought lab ate some rat poison at parents house, it was worth the price to know they are given immediate treatment and your peace of mind. If you google emmergency 24hr vet or PDSA vet in your area you should find one x


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Ohhh Katie, it must be dreadful seeing him like that! I'd take him to emergency and demand they do something! I agree that after having anti-inflammatories since Wednesday there should be a little improvement. Poor baby....it's awful seeing him like that :'( sending lots of hugs x


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Sorry not been on much lately so I have only just caught up. It breaks my heart to hear how ill Bertie sounds. I can't urge you enough to take immediate action..you may never forgive yourself if acting sooner could have made all the difference. Hoping and praying for you..


----------

